# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  بعد عشاء ثقيل.. احرقي الدهون بهذه الطريقة

## نادين

تناول عشاء ثقيل من حين إلى آخر ليس بمشكلة كبيرة خصوصاً إذا تعرفت على الأطعمة والمشروبات التي يمكنك تناولها في اليوم التالي والتي تساعدك في استرجاع رشاقتك في أقل من 24 ساعة

اللبن والتوت
رغم أنك لا تستطيعين تناول الفطور بعد عشاء ثقيل، ولكن يجب عليك أن تجبري نفسك على ذلك. تناول التوت مع اللبن على الفطور سيساعدك في البدء بحرق السعرات الحرارية في وقت مبكر.

الشاي الأخضر
في اليوم التالي عليك الإكثار من شرب الشاي الأخضر. هذا النوع من المشروبات يمنحك الطاقة ويساعدك على حرق الدهون التي تناولتها في اليوم السابق. يمكنك إضافة الزنجبيل إلى الشاي الأخضر لحرق كمية أكبر من السعرات الحرارية.

المياه
حاولي شرب الكثير والكثير من المياه في اليوم التالي لكي ترفعي من مستوى الأيض لديك وتتخلصي من الدهون الزائدة.

الأومليت
الأومليت مع الخضار يمكن أن تكون وجبة غداء مثالية بعد ليلة عشاء حافلة. يساعد البيض في حرق الدهون وكبح الشهية.
الشوفان مع الحليب على العشاء
أنت تحتاجين إلى جرعة من الألياف الغذائية لحرق السعرات الحرارية. اعدي كوباً من الشوفان مع الحليب، واستمتعي به كوجبة عشاء. إضافة  القليل من القرفة إلى هذا الطبق ستعزز من حرق السعرات الحرارية لديك.

المصدر

http://nisfeldunia.ahram.org.eg/NewsQ/98923.aspx

----------


## kura

العلم يبني بيوتاً لا عماد لها والجهل يهدم بيت العز والشرف - شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## dina fawzy

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------

